# CPC-A Looking for Entry Level Position in Central Ohio



## stefanie83@live.com (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a recent CPC-A, looking for work in the medical field. I consider myself to be a hard worker and fast learning. I also enjoy learning, and I am fully committed to expanding my knowledge, and keep up to date with trends in the medical field.

I do have experience in receiving/recording payments, answering phones, and scheduling as I worked in an office performing these duties at a decent sized gymnastics gym for about 10 years. I feel these skills give me a great foundation towards an entry level position in the medical field. I also have background in Microsoft Word, Excel, and Outlook.

If you, or someone you know may be interested in seeing my resume, please leave a post here, or feel free to email me at Stefanie83@live.com 
I will respond back as soon as possible.

Thank you for your consideration,
Stefanie Stritt, CPC-A


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is to far but we have some openings for coders. You can look at the openings online and apply  http://www.nationwidechildrens.org/healthcare-career-opportunities


----------

